# Minimal OS



## genesys (17. Mai 2004)

Hi zusammen!
also erstmals, ich habe noch nie mit Linux gearbeitet (ausser vor ein paar jahren mal ne alte Suse installiert, aber da kann ich mich nitmal mehr richtig dran erinnern) und hab auch (noch) gar keine ahnung von dem OS.

Ich habe in zwei Wochen ne ausstellung und bastel für dann nen media PC. Der soll dann nämlich ne (Maus-interaktive) SWF im Vollbildmodus abspielen.

Nun soll das ganze natürlich möglichst Stabil laufen und es soll auch nicht möglich sein, irgendwas anderes mit dem Computer zu machen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das mit Linux machen kann? was brauche ich dazu oder wo kann ich mir Infos darüber holen?

Oder hat jemand ne Idee, ob das auch unter Windows2k machbar ist? also n programm im Autostart oder so, das verhindert, dass man irgendwas anderes mit dem Computer machen kann . . .


Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Mai 2004)

Ist mit Linux machbar, aber in 2 Wochen wirst du nicht so weit kommen genügend Erfahrung zu haben um dies mit Linux zu machen.

Solltest eine Windowslösung anstreben.


grüsse


----------

